# High End Grinder



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to upgrade my grinders and since I have been away from the forums for some time I am not updated on the matter.

At the moment I have 2 x Eureka Zenith 65. I also had a verslab in the past.

Machine to pair it with is a Linea Mini.

Beans are usually medium or dark.

Dont have a preference for flat or conical.

I dont mind retention if it means just to press the button for a minute and throw the stale coffe out.

From my experience so far I do not like single dosing. I like to put my bins in the hopper and have a grinder that is set by time to output the weight I need.

The first question is: has any company released a grinder that you can set the weight output and will do the rest?

I am thinking for two grinders and one of them is a good idea to be an EK43s which can be also used for filter. With Frank's mods I can avoid single dosing also.

Now for the main grindsr I am not sure. Some points:

Mythos I like the tech but hate the looks.

Titus with the hopper and dossing tool could be endgame but depends on the budget.

I am not sure what are the latest offsrnings from Mazzer, Malkhonig, Eureka, Ceado, Compaq and so on.

Then we have the new wave grinders like the niche or monolith but I have no idea about them - it seems they are single dossing only so probably not.

So any suggestions?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Aside from the Titus there's the Nautilus now from Frank.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

charris said:


> I would like to upgrade my grinders and since I have been away from the forums for some time I am not updated on the matter.
> 
> At the moment I have 2 x Eureka Zenith 65. I also had a verslab in the past.
> 
> ...


 What's the budget?

Shame you don't like single dosing as I'd offer up the Weber EG-1.

The new Eureka Helios 80 looks decent https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-helios-80-mattblack.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think a new grinder is being developed by a member on here.. Well that's what I heard. Perhaps it's worth waiting for, I would imagine it's going to excite a few people.

I don't know how far along the project is but I am sure it won't take long. Not sure what it's called but a thread started up a few days ago. I'm sure a search will bring it up.

I will certainly be watching with great interest and I hope to learn a lot from it.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

charris said:


> The first question is: has any company released a grinder that you can set the weight output and will do the rest?


 At the higher end 2 I can think of are the Fiorenzato F64 Evo XGi and the Mahlkonig E65s GbW.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

THR_Crema said:


> What's the budget?


Max 3k I would say


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

CJV8 said:


> At the higher end 2 I can think of are the Fiorenzato F64 Evo XGi and the Mahlkonig E65s GbW.


Mahlkonig E80 is jnteresting. Not sure about the E65 since I already have 2 flat 65mm grinders - I would prefer something with bigger burs.

Mahlkonig Peak should also work and it should be an easy no non sense machine.

Fiorenzato are used a lot in cafes here so I will research them.

It seems many many options these days and all should be capable to grind at a top level.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I use an Anfim Scody II with 75mm flats. They're available with TiN burrs, or you can go for the SPII which adds a much bigger motor and cooling, though for home use that'd maybe be overkill. Personally I love my Anfim as a hopper fed grinder, and it has a purge button which is very responsive.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

CJV8 said:


> I use an Anfim Scody II with 75mm flats. They're available with TiN burrs, or you can go for the SPII which adds a much bigger motor and cooling, though for home use that'd maybe be overkill. Personally I love my Anfim as a hopper fed grinder, and it has a purge button which is very responsive.


Yes. And I think they are also built like a tank


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

charris said:


> The first question is: has any company released a grinder that you can set the weight output and will do the rest?


 The only one I know is the Baratza Sette.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The only one I know is the Baratza Sette.


 So far I have found these also:

https://www.mahlkoenig.de/products/e65s-gbw

http://simonelliusa.com/Products/va-mythos-2.asp


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

For home use and grind by weight etxMax is really hard to beat: https://etzinger-ag.com/grinders-en/etzmax-m-en.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

pj.walczak said:


> For home use and grind by weight etxMax is really hard to beat: https://etzinger-ag.com/grinders-en/etzmax-m-en.


 The burr options are interesting!

Don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Correct, at the beginning there was only standard cone. Later they introduced a light cone, then the filter one.

I have the light cone installed.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I believe the Grindie weighs the output. I am not sure what the deal is with that thing though.

The Mythos is highly regarded but bloody ugly in my opinion. Great for a cafe but I wouldn't want one in my house. The Olympus 75 can offer the same motor and burr set in a much more domestic suitable package plus it is lower priced. You can also pick up the AP version with a more powerful motor and diamond burrs, they are awesome things.

There are also the conical Olympus grinders that might be of interest too.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

I expect I'm recommending a Porsche Cayman to someone in the market for a McLaren but I am loving my Eureka Helios 80. 80mm flat burrs, now settling in nicely and delivering 17g doses in 1.9 seconds. I'm finding it very consistent and grind adjustment is becoming increasingly predictable (and of course simple to input). I had a bit of a grumble at the start about wiring to a switch which prevents the machine from being used without a hopper in place, but now I hardly notice it. Retention is small enough that a (programmed) half second purge more than clears it. And I love how it looks.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@coffeechap wasn't there a grinder at the lever day that measured the output? Was set up next to the Conti?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was it a PKR? possibly either an 80 or 100? would have been to the left of the conti as my R120 was to the right

John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

johnealey said:


> Was it a PKR? possibly either an 80 or 100? would have been to the left of the conti as my R120 was to the right
> 
> John





Rhys said:


> @coffeechap wasn't there a grinder at the lever day that measured the output? Was set up next to the Conti?


 It was the Conti pkr Also the eureka mythos 2 has grind by weight and a bigger improved burrs set over the standard clima pro. I have the mythos 2 with variable speed and as big as it is, it's awesome!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Philip HN said:


> I expect I'm recommending a Porsche Cayman to someone in the market for a McLaren but I am loving my Eureka Helios 80. 80mm flat burrs, now settling in nicely and delivering 17g doses in 1.9 seconds. I'm finding it very consistent and grind adjustment is becoming increasingly predictable (and of course simple to input). I had a bit of a grumble at the start about wiring to a switch which prevents the machine from being used without a hopper in place, but now I hardly notice it. Retention is small enough that a (programmed) half second purge more than clears it. And I love how it looks.


 Sounds like you are using the Helios for espresso. Have you tried it for brewed coffee and if so would you recommend it for brewed? Thanks.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

tompoland said:


> Sounds like you are using the Helios for espresso. Have you tried it for brewed coffee and if so would you recommend it for brewed? Thanks.


 Sorry, I am not really a brewed coffee drinker. However I can't think of any reason why a high quality grinder with tried and tested stepless grind adjustment and excellent burrs should not be perfectly capable of delivering whatever is needed... If and when you can I would definitely try to get to play with a Helios if you find a friendly retailer.


----------

